# HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?



## Lengjäger (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Alle,

mein Geber vom Eagle Seafinder hat den Geist aufgegeben, und das ist eine gute Gelegenheit ein neues Lot zu kaufen.
Ich will mir ein Lowrance HDS-5(x?) kaufen, aber mit welchem Geber? 83/200kHz oder 50/200 kHz?

a) Einsatz primär in Norwegen, und vielleicht gelegentlich an der Ruhr (max 10m), wahrscheinlich bruzzel ich da eh alles Leben weg.

b) max. Angeltiefe in Norwegen ungefähr 200m, um tiefer zu angeln bin ich zu faul

Würde für meine Zwecke nicht 83/200 kHz reichen? Bis in welchen tiefen arbeitet der vernünftig?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Loup de mer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Moin,

ich habe mich damals für 83/200 entschieden. Auch ich benutze es für Norwegen (und die Ostsee). Reicht völlig, auch für tiefer als 200m. Und ist ja wohl auch nicht ganz so teuer wie der 50/200 Geber.


----------



## weizi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Thomas hat recht.In diesen Tiefen wo du angelst, hast du mit 83/200 auch bessere Bilder.weizi


----------



## goover (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Dem kann ich mich anschließen. 83/200 reicht völlig!


----------



## ThorstenECN (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*



weizi schrieb:


> Thomas hat recht.In diesen Tiefen wo du angelst, hast du mit 83/200 auch bessere Bilder.weizi



Wieso das?? Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich besitze beide Geber. Denn 83/200 habe ich noch von meinem X135. Für welche Tiefe sollte man welchen Geber nutzen?


----------



## goover (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*



ThorstenECN schrieb:


> Wieso das?? Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich besitze beide Geber. Denn 83/200 habe ich noch von meinem X135. Für welche Tiefe sollte man welchen Geber nutzen?



Hi....die 83 kh Einstellung nimmst Du für große Tiefen, ab 50 m, wprde ich sagen.  200 kh ist viel feiner und daher auch eher nur bis 50 Meter einzusetzen.

LG


----------



## ThorstenECN (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Und ab welcher Tiefe ist der 50/200 Khz Geber sinnvoll?


----------



## goover (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Also, das ist soweit ich weiss ähnlich wie bei einem Focus. Du änderst also bei der Gebereinstellung den Abstrahlwinkel 12º bei 50 kHz, 35º bei 200 kHz. Die Tiefenschätzung habe ich aus einigen Handbüchern abgeleitet. Du deckst halt mit 83/200 am meisten ab.


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

hallo zusammen 
ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir das hds5 mit dem 83/200 geber zu zulegen es wäre mein erstes echolot und hab dem entsprechend auch keine ahnung von der ganzen materie, halt nur eingelesen.

jetzt hab ich mal mit gelesen und bin doch ziemlich stutzig geworden wegen flächeren gewässerzonen die ich oft befische 2-4 meter oder auch ab 6 meter aufwärts . 

so jetzt meine frage ... ist das hds 5 überhaupt für so flache zonen geeignet, oder nicht? 

sorry das ich damit einfach hier rein platze...


----------



## Amerika1110 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: HDS-5, 83/200 oder 50/200 kHz ?*

Hallo Thomsen,
das HDS ist sicherlich dafür geeignet, wenn auch etwas overdressed dafür. Wenn dann mit dem 83/200 Geber, da dieser den größeren Abstrahlwinkel hat. Bei den geringen Tiefen, die Du anpeilst, würdest Du ansonsten nur eine sehr kleine Fläche abdecken.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------

